
Ask HN: What were your pains when you were starting as a software developer? - waterlink
Hi there!<p>I am currently researching what different software developers go through when they are just starting out in software development world.<p>What was painful or frustrating for you when you were learning or studying software development?<p>What was turning you off when you were trying to find THAT first job to get the experience?<p>Thank you for sharing how you&#x27;ve felt (are feeling)!<p>PS: I hope it is an appropriate question for HN.
======
Dowwie
I started my career, from university in 2003, as a programmer in a finance
company whose IT management collectively decided that tech talent wasn't all
that it was hyped out to be (a post-tech bubble burst sentiment) and so was
aggressively replacing large swaths of full time tech employees with cheap
offshore consultants (TCS, InfoSys).

This environment compelled me to not just develop technical skills but
business knowledge and related analytical skills.

The hard work paid off.

